

We tried to solve the open-source revenue equation. We failed - michael_michael
http://www.locomotivecms.com/articles/we-tried-to-solve-the-open-source-revenue-equation#.VDcKSeeXPSJ

======
mooreds
Not so much "failed", but "discovered SaaS revenue is harder than consulting",
which, to be honest, every software entrepreneur knows.

It's always far easier to sell your hours than to sell a product. Hours are
more flexible, don't have the "round peg, elliptical hole" problem that many
products do, and give the customer more control (and thus are an easier sell).
Of course, as the author details, selling hours doesn't scale.

